# Matching knock down finish on new walls to old



## Peetah (Jan 20, 2015)

Greetings Folks,
Have a new interior wall to tie into an existing painted wall with "knock down" finish on it. 
I have had good success in the past with doing a "knock down" finish, however not much time in blending repairs or new construction to old.

Would it be better to skim the whole existing wall semi smooth with sheet rock mud and then texture new and old together at one time? OR...would it be better to get good at feathering in a new "knock down" to old?
Just trying to find the most time and cost efficient way to go about this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Peetah (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Big Shoe....yes to either or .... or both ?!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I would power sand it with a drywall sander/vac skim and then texture it
if you dont have one rent one


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

We are doing a job like this right now and both my texture guys said to float the walls and re-texture. They're doing it now, and it looks great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

My votes for skim the entire wall and spray a new knockdown texture so that the texture is consistent. :thumbsup:
It's difficult to match knockdown texture going from an unpainted surface to painted surface. Smaller repairs you can get away with it. But larger repairs.:no:

If it was orange peel texture you could probably just feather it out.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I would power sand it with a drywall sander/vac skim and then texture it
> if you dont have one rent one


I forgot to say skim coat it after you sand it


----------

